# SEPTEMBER Outdoors Photography Contest: VOTING CLOSED



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2010)

The September contest is now closed for voting. Subject was *Open Theme*.

*Read the rules here*: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&p=158909#p158909

Only one entry per member please.

*Entries so far*:

S&MFISH 
Codeman 
ihavenoideawhattoput
JMar650
BaitCaster 
Bubba 
cali27 
devilmutt
Specknreds
Outdoorsman
arkansasnative
Bassman018
basshunter25
hossthehermit
caveman
Waterfowler
weezer71
Truckmechanic
Waterwings
fender66
KMixson


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll start off. I took this one on the way home from Lake of the Ozarks Sunday in Iberia,Mo.(20mi east of the lake). I'll call it ... OOOOPS!


----------



## Codeman (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is mine for now. Shot this from the passenger seat of my buddy's truck through the windshield running about 70mph on Hwy 60 East just west of Seymour Mo., lucky shot.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is a picture of when little Thomas was 2, and yes that is a Full Auto beast.

Title: *Say Hello to my Little Friend*


----------



## JMar650 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is what my summer on the small lakes looks like. Just my son and me bluegill and bass fishing.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 2, 2010)

I will call this one "dropped the fish a milli-second before the picture was snapped"


----------



## Bubba (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a pic I took a few years ago. 

Early morning on Clinch River...


----------



## cali27 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a picture taken from my hotel room a few years ago. It is of "The Horseshoe Falls" in Niagara Falls Canada.


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Specknreds (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Outdoorsman (Sep 8, 2010)

Me, hand feeding a wild swan...


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 9, 2010)

here is a picture i took of a friend and his son on a bluff overlooking the Buffalo River (Arkansas)... im really glad they didnt see me when i snapped it!


----------



## Bassman018 (Sep 9, 2010)

Who doesn't like Beer? This was taken at Stone brewing company in Escondido CA.


----------



## basshunter25 (Sep 10, 2010)

Michigan Livewell!


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 10, 2010)

Most important part of the outdoors, meat sizzlin' on the fire


----------



## caveman (Sep 10, 2010)

I am in


----------



## Waterfowler (Sep 16, 2010)

I think I had enough post in Aug. But if not just take it out of this one.

This was taken the other day while sitting in my Duck blind.

Is this frame around the picture and watermak ok? if not I'll repost it without it.


----------



## weezer71 (Sep 20, 2010)

This was taken off of the Vietnam Traveling Wall trailer when the Wall came to my hometown this weekend.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is mine. I just took it on 9/19 during a fishing trip. It was taken where the New and Gauley Rivers come together to form the Kanawha. I call it, "Big Rock"


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 21, 2010)

Thought I'd post one this go-around. Took this shot on 6/28/08 with my wife's Pentax Optio E40 p&s:

Napping cat:


----------



## fender66 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm "finally" in!

I've been really hoping that a cool shot would present itself to me all month, and then on Saturday, it happened. While my wife was working in the yard, she came across nature at it's best. (well, at least for me it's pretty darn cool....but I'm a snake lover). I was able to lay on my belly for about 45 minutes inches away while taking pictures (nearly 90 shots) of the whole process of this Garter snake eating a Toad. When I first arrived, the garter snake only had one rear leg of the toad in it's mouth. I'm having a really hard time trying to decide which to post because I have so many cool shots of this. Anyway...I'll post more pics in a separate post when I have time. It was pretty amazing. To give some perspective.....the toad was about 5 times the size of the snake's head. This picture is the last gulp and it's front feet are sticking out of the snakes mouth. Kind of felt sorry for the toad.....well, just a little. :?


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 27, 2010)

Current entrants list updated.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is my entry.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 1, 2010)

Update: Due to my computer crashing a couple of days ago, and me not actively being on-line to take care of the contest on the end date (yesterday), I'm going to extend the end date and time to today (1 Oct), ending at midnight tonight (EST). Post away if you have a shot you want to enter.

As a reminder, here are the rules for this month's (Sept) contest: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=15533


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, no additional entries, so let's consider this one ended. I'll have the voting poll up shortly.


Poll is up 8) !


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2010)

Impossible to declare a winner. :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 3, 2010)

11 votes at the moment.............................same number it was this morning when I got on-line. Come on fellas, get your votes in.


----------



## Waterfowler (Oct 4, 2010)

you have my vote now.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to review the entries and voting


----------



## caveman (Oct 4, 2010)

mine is in also it just takes a min./sec so vote


----------



## countryboy210 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm In !

Well, My Vote Is In Now Anyway. :roll:

Tough Picking Just One; Maybe Next Time The Total Submissions Go Above 8 - 10, Can We Get Two Picks Of The Pics ?


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2010)

countryboy210 said:


> ...Tough Picking Just One; Maybe Next Time The Total Submissions Go Above 8 - 10, Can We Get Two Picks Of The Pics ?



:-k .......It's possible


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 7, 2010)

Voting ends tomorrow (Friday) at 4:50pm (Central Time). Get your votes in! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay, voting has ended, and we had some really good entried this month! Appreciate everyone that took the time to enter and vote, and you all deserve a round of applause =D> 


At the moment we have a tie between arkansasnative and caveman, so I'm going to open another voting thread and see where that leads  .

Standby!


----------

